# DIY scent master box?



## squirrelman87 (Feb 19, 2012)

anyone out there try to make there own scent master box like the ones scent master makes? I'm thinking more like the big locker type where i can store clothing year round and put some type of ventilation system on it to remove odors in the clothing. thinking about making it out of wood. if anybody has any ideas or pics out there post em or let me know. thanks


----------



## Ehunter42 (Mar 3, 2010)

I made one out of marine grade plywood years ago. Used weatherstripping around the top to keep it basically airtight. Caulked all the joints. The built a raised floor oout of pegboard about 3 inches off the bottom. I also made ports so I could fill the box with ozone, and deodorize my clothes all at once. Makes for a good storage bin as well during hunting season. Box was about 4 feet long, 3 wide and tall. Worked like a charm.


----------



## jdamet (Jul 25, 2009)

I built one a few years ago that is 6.5' tall, 4.5' wide and 2.5' deep. It has 2 doors that swing out from the middle, a shelf on top of the doors, inside it has 2 drawers, gun rack, bow hangers, and a rod for hanging clothes on. I lined it with rough cedar on the inside and stained the outside. My wife lets me keep it in the living room. Its not the best thing in the world, but its not junk either. I used a wood burner to put a bucks head centered on the front. Cant really see it after it was stained, but its a little touch that I know is there. It also has a light that comes on when you open the doors.
I think I had right around $50 in it.
I'll take pics when I get home.


----------



## jdamet (Jul 25, 2009)

Oh, I just hang the little scent wafers in it and everything smells like dirt for the whole season.


----------



## squirrelman87 (Feb 19, 2012)

i'm thinking about making something similar to what you just explained but putting some type of ventilation system in it where i can run hot air through it with a carbon filter like the actual scent master and try to get rid of odors instead of physically trying to hide the odor with a cover scent. I will probably use some type of cover scent such as an earth wafer like you explained in my tote on the way in and out of the field


----------



## squirrelman87 (Feb 19, 2012)

but yes please post pics of yours so i can get some ideas. thanks!


----------



## jdamet (Jul 25, 2009)

I'll post some pics tomorrow. It wouldnt be hard to rig up a ventilation system. A small fan from a dead computer would probably move enough air. As far as heating the air, how hot are you wanting to make it? I have a few ideas, just depends on the temp you would want.


----------



## VA2 (Mar 26, 2007)

I wonder if it's possible to do something like this?
https://sites.google.com/site/thescentmaster/


----------



## squirrelman87 (Feb 19, 2012)

i just read on the scentmaster website that there particular unit recirculates 130 degree air. I'm not really sure what i would use for a heat source. i was thinking maybe running some kind of tube or pipe from a wood burner into it, but not sure. whatever your ideas are, let em fly cause i am not really sure what i am going to do and it probably won't be until this summer until i get around to doing it.


----------



## VA2 (Mar 26, 2007)

I was thinking about using the heat Source from my Peet boot dryer?


----------



## jdamet (Jul 25, 2009)

As VA2 said, a boot dryer, an electric water heater for a horse trough, depending on size of the "box", a heating element from an old dish washer, heating element from a hair dryer. All would be application specific as to how you would have to wire and insulate.

I cant get my laptop to upload pictures right now. so, as soon as I get them uploaded, I'll post some of my "box".


----------



## VA2 (Mar 26, 2007)

http://www.scentmasterbox.com/images/cutaway.JPG
This is a good link that shows the inside of the box............


----------



## VA2 (Mar 26, 2007)

ttt


----------



## jdamet (Jul 25, 2009)

Ok, here's my box. Sorry for the small pictures.


----------



## VA2 (Mar 26, 2007)

After watching this video how do they not let outside air in? Won't a fan over heat without a vent?


----------



## HarveyScorp (Feb 23, 2011)

This is interesting idea for those of us that live in a city where leaving things outside isn't an option. Living in an apartment where I don't control the washers and driers, one of these master sent control box creations might be a better idea. looking forward to see what other say.

Thanks!


----------



## VA2 (Mar 26, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## White Wizzard (Sep 1, 2009)

OK, who's got one and do you think they are worth the money???


----------



## wompdonkey (Aug 5, 2013)

Why don't you guys just smoke your clothes? I wash my clothes in the scent killer soap, dry it using autumn formula dryer sheets and then use Brock's Scent Smoker at my truck right before I hit the woods. Check it out - www.scentsmoker.com
There's science and tradition behind this method.


----------



## AintNoGriz (Sep 28, 2006)

wompdonkey said:


> Why don't you guys just smoke your clothes? I wash my clothes in the scent killer soap, dry it using autumn formula dryer sheets and then use Brock's Scent Smoker at my truck right before I hit the woods. Check it out - www.scentsmoker.com
> There's science and tradition behind this method.


I was reading this thread thinking of building something to put my clothes in to smoke. Been smoking my clothes for about 5 years, but I hang them up over my chimminae? on my clothesline. Doesn't work the best w/ much of a wind, that's why I want to build a storage closet and use a bee smoker (I got one from a friend) and try it out......


----------



## wompdonkey (Aug 5, 2013)

I've been wanting to do the same thing. A tent or blind works. But I don't have either. 
Smoking your skin is just as important. Neutralizing your breath with apples or tablets is a must as well.


----------



## White Wizzard (Sep 1, 2009)

OK...What if you want to get the smoke smell out of your clothes??? I don't really want my thousands of dollars of hunting equiptment to smell like stale smoke. Will it with continued smoking??


----------



## VA2 (Mar 26, 2007)

i want to make one of these!!!
TTT


----------



## VA2 (Mar 26, 2007)

Ok.....I have a way to move the air using a shop vac motor. I just need to figure out how to make the air 130 degrees!
Not sure if the air will warm up as it is continually being circulated???


----------



## MACHINST (Jul 14, 2005)

How about one of those cheap griddles from walmart.I use one to cook with when we camp and it can get turned down to 200 so I would bet with the size of the box you could make it get to the right temp by playing with the temp control,best part is the griddles are only about 20 bucks from what I remember


http://www.walmart.com/ip/Presto-Cool-Touch-Electric-Griddle/3576547

This is the one I have,cooks a mean breakfast too!


----------



## VA2 (Mar 26, 2007)

How about a hairdryer for moving the air and heat source?????


----------



## Redball409 (Jan 21, 2010)

i would think those appliances would get too hot with extended run time. 
burn up 1000 dollars worth of hunting gear. 

i too wondered about the smoke smell being stale on everything.


----------



## VA2 (Mar 26, 2007)

Ttt


----------

